# Faux



## willhime (Mar 9, 2014)

Licence to take me to the cleaners for this question, but is using ebony for greene and greene joinery plugs completely necessary? It seems to me that'd it'd be less anxiety and less money to use other materials in its stead, i.e. ebony stained wood, composite (black epicurean cutting board, etc. Once the finishing coats go on, I feel like I'd be hard pressed to differentiate a glossed, dyed walnut or even oak from a finished ebony..


----------



## TedW (May 6, 2012)

If you're building the item for yourself you should be able to use whatever you want, and it doesn't even have to be black. Why not walnut or padauk? Using ebony is a matter of style, not functionality. Then again, if you're selling the piece it's a different story. In that case, breaking tradition would knock the selling price down way more than anything you would save by substituting another wood. Just my thoughts on the matter. Others may disagree.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ebonized walnut is the way I intend to go with the Morris chairs I'm building.


----------



## willhime (Mar 9, 2014)

ok. I wasn't considering it from a buyer's perspective. That would definitely be an embarrassing moment.

And I forgot about the 'ebonizing walnut' technique. I saw one of the instructional videos from the Missouri School of Wood Turners on that exact subject. He also shows how to stain faux driftwood in it too. Gonna have to watch that episode again now.


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

Wenge is an acceptable substitute.


----------

